# KLH ASW8 Subwoofer Issues



## Jrptashaptn (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey there, I've got a ^ that I've been experimenting with as a DIY project. It was given to me with the warning that "something" happened to it.

Plugged it in via component audio cable to my stereo's direct out, and get a muddy low response, with heavy crackling. The output + crackling goes away when speaker is pushed in. I've got little experience with subs, and am wondering what a beginner could look for / check to find the problem if possible.
Thanks!


----------



## Jrptashaptn (Mar 4, 2008)

I hate to bump, but it's been a few days.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Seems to me that the sub itself is junk.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

you are going to have to get a schematic of the unit's circuitry and a decent meter to be able to check anything out on it - AND - be very careful, 'cause even some of today's stuff still has some pretty good sized capacitors that can be dangerous


----------

